# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We're still on them steady and only getting better in East Matagorda. covering lots of ground making long drifts and locating fish over shell in the deeper areas of the bay has been paying off Throwing Down South Lures or Gulp and live shrimp under a Midcoast rattle cork. The Trout and Reds have funneled into some of the deeper guts and giving it up with steady feed slicks. The kids here lately have been really enjoying these trips because its been easy for them to join in on the action and will continue so do not forget the wife, kiddo or someone new to join in on the action. I can accommodate anyone so give me a shout for a great time on the bay. "There are still 34 mores days left in the CCA Star Tournament, lets do it". Thanks for reading the report and looking forward to many more.
For available dates contact me at:
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com 
Capt. Hollis Forrester


----------

